# Looking to maximize my health and time while on cycle by developing good habits



## loafie (Dec 3, 2018)

*Looking to maximize my health and time while on cycle by developing good habits*

Hi all



Im looking to run my first cycle in a month and so I wanted to ask some veterans some tips on forming healthy habits such that can maximize my days to be as energetic and productive as possible to milk every last drop of Test E that I use.

This isnt intended to be an exhaustive list of obvious and KEY things that must be done while on cycle (such as pinning every 3.5 days when running Test E, or getting bloods done during cycle) but rather those little things that  veterans would have wished they paid slightly more attention to that could have possibly made their cycle that much more efficient



Some ideas I have are:

-Having a set sleeping schedule so that I hit at least 8 hours a night
-Having a properly ventilated and cooled room since sweating during sleep is apparently a common phenomenon while on cycle
-Having meal prepped on a given day (Sunday) for the rest of the week, so I dont have to worry for the rest of the week
-Cutting out alcohol pretty much entirely
-Only use marijuana strategically as an appetite stimulator for those days when I can no longer bear to even look at chicken breast
-Drinking plenty of water



Those are just some ideas/problems I had that I would theoretically imagine I would stumble across mid-cycle and wished I had thought of them earlier.

So if you guys would be so kind to share your own personal experiences here it would be much appreciated!





cheers


----------



## Elivo (Dec 3, 2018)

The night sweats I am pretty sure is a tren thing, and if you’re looking for opinions and ideas on the rest of this stuff, you’re not ready for tren


----------



## Jin (Dec 3, 2018)

Yeah, it’s not that complicated. 

Eat like a beast. 
Train like a beast. 
Sleep like a baby. 

Pinning e3d is also not critical, it’s only a preference. 

Keep researching and don’t overthink things.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 3, 2018)

If you don't like eating chicken breast, then don't. They are magical. Other protein sources work just fine.


----------



## Merlin (Dec 3, 2018)

For me I always sweat a shit ton on any gear I run. But yeah as they stated eat clean and a lot, sleep a lot, lift hard and run a proper cycle. Read the stickie on first cycle will tell you everything.


----------



## snake (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm not singling you out my man but it floors me when people decide it's time to get their diet and training right as soon as a cycle is to begin. You have to do all the right things on or off cycle to be any good at this.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 3, 2018)

loafie said:


> Some ideas I have are:
> 
> -Having a set sleeping schedule so that I hit at least 8 hours a night *- Normal - Gear or no gear*
> -Having a properly ventilated and cooled room since sweating during sleep is apparently a common phenomenon while on cycle - *Not Common - Just depends on "your" body*
> ...



*You'll do fine*


----------



## stanley (Dec 3, 2018)

the thc wont help you eat more chicken.it will just make you eat more shite.keep the herb for zzzz time.happydays.


----------



## loafie (Dec 3, 2018)

snake said:


> I'm not singling you out my man but it floors me when people decide it's time to get their diet and training right as soon as a cycle is to begin. You have to do all the right things on or off cycle to be any good at this.



I could see how you misinterpreted what I said, because it sounds like Im implying Im not already doing things like maintaining good habits, but I actually am already maintaining good habits as Im lifting now and as I have been lifting the past several years.

I just wanted to know if there are any "cycle specific" habits that I need to keep in mind for my upcoming cycle that I may not have ever thought of before given that I have never done a cycle


----------



## Seeker (Dec 3, 2018)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/20662-Steroid-Cycle-mistakes-to-avoid

i wrote this thread a couple years back. Give it a read, it's not complicated but pretty specific and tbh,  it's pretty basic knowledge for the most part. Stil though, over the years I'm surprised how many don't even know the basics when getting on.


----------



## snake (Dec 4, 2018)

loafie said:


> I could see how you misinterpreted what I said, because it sounds like Im implying Im not already doing things like maintaining good habits, but I actually am already maintaining good habits as Im lifting now and as I have been lifting the past several years.
> 
> I just wanted to know if there are any "cycle specific" habits that I need to keep in mind for my upcoming cycle that I may not have ever thought of before given that I have never done a cycle



If you're there, you're good! Just keep the train rolling.


----------

